# Fish fry question



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I've been getting questions about the spring fish fry; maybe even as soon as March 19th, but here's my question:
How many would be scared off, not come or not eat fish because of the recent fish advisory for Lake Livingston?
Personally, it doesn't bother me at all--at my age, something else will do me in before the PCBs and like Sunbeam said, "The PCBs taste like fish anyway"

Other main dishes have been suggested, but what's a fish fry without fried fish?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Duke, due to the recent press release, I probably wouldn't eat over 3 or 4 pounds (weight before frying) myself. I would just fill in with sides.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Duke I've cut back to about 3 fish meals per week (usually about 15 fillets). Ain't glowing but I'm hoping for a super power of some sort eventually. 

I will find the hidden crappie pile this year too. Hidin' crappie. You know who you are. I ain't naming names (Matt).


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Aint no way I would eat any fish from there.....Heard that if you do all of your babies will be born naked!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have always heard fish was brain food so I'm still eating it ( so far I can't confirm the validity of the old wise tale ) .


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I will still come but only have beer and banana pudding!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is the farmers almanac for March 2016 in east Texas.
The 19th looks good.
At my age I ain't skeered of nuttin! I 'll eat the fish and top it off with a big slug of nanner puddin.


MARCH 2016: temperature 60Â° (1Â° below avg. north, 3Â° above south); precipitation 2" (2" below avg. north, 1" above south); Mar 1-10: Sunny; cool, then warm; Mar 11-13: Rain, then sunny, cool; Mar 14-21: Sunny; cool, then warm north; warm south; Mar 22-24: Sunny; Mar 25-31: Sunny north, rainy south; cool.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You coming Reel Time? I'll start the logistic to get us both there.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

March 19 looks great for me. The advisory did not include crappie (hint hint, Pet Spoon)!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Duke,

Real fisherman and fisher ladies are not going to let a little thing like an advisory keep us from eating fish. I was told that if I drink Tito's every meal that it may make me have a drinking problem and I do not see that happening. LOL. I hope that we have one and get an opportunity to have this fish fry.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

I would love to come to my first spring fish fry. I wanted to go last year but was tied down with other plans. In fact I'd have to do some rearranging to make this one. Either way... we eat the fish we catch in LL when we darn well please.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Considering coming also, it would be my first time going to something like this. 

Ps I cooked up a mess of fish last night and have done so pretty often all my life. 

P.S.S 
Oh wait BOTH my kids was born naked. I guess I did eat too much!!!!!!!!


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

I take very little heed when it comes to consumption advisories, especially if it's temporary. I wouldn't let a pregnant or breastfeeding woman eat it but I mean sheesh, we're all gonna die at some point.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I am not sure on march 19th that is during our spring break. Don't know if we will be back in town.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'll be there!


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

I will be there if it happens. No problem with the advisory.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

The reason we are considering March 19th is that Reel Time and Sunbeam said they can both be here then. If we set March 19th as the date and either one don't show up for any reason: Reel Time--we know where you live, and Sunbeam--Oklahoma ain't big enough for you to hide in!!!!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

On good authority... PCB's can be neutralized by consuming adequate amounts of barley nectar in conjunction with fried fish.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> The reason we are considering March 19th is that Reel Time and Sunbeam said they can both be here then. If we set March 19th as the date and either one don't show up for any reason: Reel Time--we know where you live, and Sunbeam--Oklahoma ain't big enough for you to hide in!!!!


That sounds like a threat!  I guess I will HAVE to be there!
Robert, I hope you can come. I picked Spring Break on purpose. I've been taking some classes and I'll be off that week.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Must have fried fish! Like the date also!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll be there....


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

My wife and I are going to Utah for the robotics team she sponsors during Spring Break, but I am leaving before her so I can get back in time for work. If I make it back early enough, I will be there. I have not been in several years, but look forward to making it.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

I have been wanting to come for the past several years date looks good and looking forward to some fried fish!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The Filipino and I will have the Twins in OK for spring break. We will be back in Texas returning them to UT (Hook'em Horns) on 18th thru 21st so this is the only date for us.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I would sure like to make it this year. I won't have any fish to contribute, but I promise to eat my share. What side items or supplies would be good to bring?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll be there. And I'll eat the fish!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

GoneFish'n said:


> I'll be there. And I'll eat the fish!


Yes, Duke has done it again!!!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1813802


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

As much as I would like to meet some fellow 2coolers in person, that will be my pack up and travel day headed home from a week of camping at Lake Livingston State Park.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

50/50 for me duke


----------

